# duuumb question about possible rebreak of clavicle



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

You've come to the right place for medical advice. Of course everything will be fine. Given you have Titanium plate your actually stronger than your average human, kind of like a snowboarding robocop.
In fact you should be more concerned that your robotic shoulder didn't fuck the lift. So don't be a pussy. Just take 2 shots of Whiskey and shake it off.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You got a _model_??????


WTF? All I got was an offer for a $10 handie from some pre op, gnargoyle tranny crack whore!!!! :blink:

:eusa_clap:


Drink, drugs or doctor! Seems those are your choices!


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

D. All of the above.

Ok, gonna give it a week and see if it changes. Its POW week in the northwest so...

Joel


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

You sure it's not the actual hardware they put into your clavicle? A lot of the times the leave a big bump
It can also be a healing deformity you haven't noticed before


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

only an x-ray will tell so go take one.


----------



## DrGwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

X-ray would help but typically you'd feel it if you pulled a screw or pin out of place. Doesn't hurt to rotate your shoulder at all? No movement impairment?


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

None.

I'm about 90% sure its not broken again. There's no pain, no problem with ROM, it just feels different when I run my finger against it.


----------

